# Fresh fruit



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

Can mice have cantaloupe? I have plenty and wondering if I can give them some


----------



## Torin (May 18, 2016)

It's safe (and great as a solid moisture source in hot weather when water bottles aren't applicable), but I'd be conservative on amounts given squidgey poo propensity.


----------

